# NFPA 20 - Location of Fire Pump Controller with ATS



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,


In one of our projects, an existing fire pump is being conneceted to a new emergency generator. New fire pump controller with Automatic Transfer Switch (ATS) within the same cabinet is also being planned. Due to site conditions, the new fire pump controller with ATS cannot be installed in the same fire pump room even when the existing fire pump controller is removed. We'd have to install the new fire pump controller with ATS in an adjacent room.


NFPA 20 Section 10.2.1 mentions the location of the fire pump controller to be within line of sight of the motor(s) and its explanation in Annex A mentions that if the fire pump controller is installed outside the pump room, then it is recommended (not required) to install glazed opening for observation of the motor during startup. This may not be possible for the new fire pump controller with ATS installed in the adjoining room.


I'd apprecaite if you'd share your insights into this issue and if a fire pump controller with ATS could be installed in an adjoining room without the requirements of any glazed openings or similar.


Thank you.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like you need your electrical inspector and fire marshal to agree on how it's going to be built.


----------

